# I think my motherboard finally died

## nendzd

Couldn't SSH into my linux box this morning so I turned on its monitor and was greeted with a kernel panic screen.  Rebooted and it seemed to start up right but then I saw that it thinks it has -16TB free on the disk...

Ran a live-CD and while the reiserfsck worked, when I try to do a reiserfsck --rebuild-tree it kernel panics.  Did my old motherboard finally die?  I suppose I should open the case up and check the caps   :Crying or Very sad: 

Oh well, now I can make the 805D I have doing nothing into my new gentoo box   :Smile: 

----------

## Bircoph

This may be hdd problem, not motherboard.

Try to evacuate hdd to another machine and thoroughly test it using smartctl tests, mhdd32. You absolutely need to perform surface test.

Double check your data cable!!

If your hdd and cable are definitely ok, your motherboard is dying. It is better to buy another one.

If you can't, try switch to PIO mode, try to use different ports or PCI/PCI-E HDD controller, maybe only integrated controller circuit is damaged.

Hint: always supply UPS for your systems, they'll live a lot longer.

----------

## krinn

might just be the power supply

but, if you need an excuse to upgrade, i agree

your motherboard is dead, buy a new one with a kick ass cpu ^^

----------

## energyman76b

and if it is a PSU - almost nobody needs more than 450W...

(phenom II x4, 8gb ram, 3 harddisks, 3870 - and the load on the psu is not high enough to spin up its fan).

----------

## Mad Merlin

It's also worth checking your RAM (with memtest86). While RAM rarely dies spontaneously, a power surge may have snuck in while you weren't looking.

----------

